# New Version of Graphic MIDI Tool for Sibelius



## wcreed51 (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks much better than the first go 'round









Graphical MIDI Tools - Notation Central


Graphical MIDI Tools for Sibelius allows you to manipulate MIDI in a graphical way, like a sequencer, producing more realistic demos.




www.notationcentral.com


----------



## Bollen (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice! Too late for me as I moved to different software already, but wish this had been around 10 years ago!


----------



## ag75 (Dec 19, 2021)

Has anyone tried this out? How is it? Thoughts?


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 20, 2021)

I've installed it, but haven't played with it much. Seem to work as advertised. Nice to have the PRV and notation show at the same time. I never used Sibelius that much, but this might draw me back.


----------



## Asaad (Apr 24, 2022)

Anybody tried this? Looks very interesting


----------



## Freudon33 (Apr 24, 2022)

I have the first version
I had seen the announcement of its release but I had not seen the videos
It's true that it's much better than version 1
it allows you to get on the level of Dorico

I haven't used it much
because I went from Sibelius and Protools to Cubase
because it is much easier to manage a huge orchestral template

but for me we still don't have the best of both worlds
a notation software allows you precision but a daw offers you much more possibility of flexibility and speed
Maybe it will happen in the near future
we never know
At least for those who mainly use Sibelius
this is the Plugin bought in priority


----------



## Asaad (Apr 24, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> I have the first version
> I had seen the announcement of its release but I had not seen the videos
> It's true that it's much better than version 1
> it allows you to get on the level of Dorico
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
I don't have any version, but from the research version 2 seems much better, however I found it strange that there is no much noise about it, and only one video since the release. 
I use vsl vi version in Sibelius and feel the limitation, so this or dorico seems my two options, but if GMT2 matches dorico's automation, it will be just easier to stay in Sibelius.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Apr 24, 2022)

I did not know this plug-in. Is the result better than a noteperformed rendition?


----------

